# Airmail



## martint235 (9 May 2016)

ive just started using Airmail on iOS. The notifications from CC seem to be the only ones I can't zoom to read easier. Any ideas how to get round this? I've also opened a support ticket with the developer but it does only seem to be CC emails at the mo

Thanks


----------



## martint235 (10 May 2016)

It only appears to be from Cyclechat and it's only some emails. So for example I just received an email update from the "Beer?" thread that had a quote in it and a link. I could zoom into that one with no problem. However earlier I received one from the Helmet Debate thread with a quote in it and I couldn't zoom in at all.

Any ideas? The developer is stumped but says if I can find out the format of the troublesome emails she'll have another look.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 May 2016)

I think this is a question that @Shaun will need to answer. He has been busy with real world stuff lately so there might be a slight delay before you get a response.


----------



## martint235 (10 May 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I think this is a question that @Shaun will need to answer. He has been busy with real world stuff lately so there might be a slight delay before you get a response.


Thanks. It's definitely a first world problem so happy to wait. It's just something that I thought could be looked at.


----------



## martint235 (10 May 2016)

Right I'm new to the Apple world and a colleague has just taken me to one side and given me a slap.

Although I can't always zoom in on an email, if I double tap it I will be taken to one I can zoom.

Please close the thread before I suffer unbelievable ridicule from a group of people who aren't allowed to root their phones.


----------

